# Bar Refaeli @ Presents a creation by Italian fashion designer Daniela Carano for Clips during the Spring/Summer 2007 women's collections... - x9 HQ



## MetalFan (13 Dez. 2012)

...in Milan (23.09.06)



 

 

 


 

 

 

 

 

​


----------



## beachkini (13 Dez. 2012)

*AW: Bar Refaeli - Unknown Runaway Performance - x9 HQ*

Bar Refaeli, presents a creation by Italian fashion designer Daniela Carano for Clips during the Spring/Summer 2007 women's collections, 23 September 2006 in Milan.


Dankeschön für die schönen Bilder


----------



## Rolli (13 Dez. 2012)

:thx: dir für die Pics der schönen Bar


----------



## brian69 (13 Dez. 2012)

ein Traum in Grün - Danke!!!


----------



## Punisher (13 Dez. 2012)

Bar ist ein Traum


----------



## Maus68 (15 Dez. 2012)

Sexy Bilder :thx:


----------



## tyr (15 Dez. 2012)

:crazy::thx:


----------



## jena gaudens (15 Dez. 2012)

fine pics, thanks


----------



## maxmumpower (15 Dez. 2012)

hast du noch mehr ?


----------



## greatnagus (16 Dez. 2012)

immer wieder schön :thx:


----------



## barneyy (16 Dez. 2012)

Danke für die Aufnahmen


----------



## iam46709394 (18 Dez. 2012)

The model and shirt really hot!!


----------



## mbenzstang (27 Dez. 2012)

Amazing picture of a beauty..thank you!


----------

